# Ultimate streamlined steam locomotive



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

A most interesting streamlined locomotive and its history:

Argentina


Video clip


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes indeed, some very interesting and *IMHO* very ugly Locos there. A few of them remind me of the _Oscar Meyer Weiner Mobile ._


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 02 Apr 2010 02:19 PM 
Yes indeed, some very interesting and *IMHO* very ugly Locos there. A few of them remind me of the _Oscar Meyer Weiner Mobile ._

Steve
That's it, South American Wiener Mobile...I wonder if they ever got it stuck in a tunnel?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 02 Apr 2010 02:19 PM 
Yes indeed, some very interesting and *IMHO* very ugly Locos there. A few of them remind me of the _Oscar Meyer Weiner Mobile ._


I agree, but I think the Weiner Mobile is not quite as ugly.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Very Buck Rogers


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

But the technical advancements being what they were. There is a thread on Porta's about every 2-3 years or so.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 02 Apr 2010 03:10 PM 
Posted By Steve S. on 02 Apr 2010 02:19 PM 
Yes indeed, some very interesting and *IMHO* very ugly Locos there. A few of them remind me of the _Oscar Meyer Weiner Mobile ._

Steve
That's it, South American Wiener Mobile...I wonder if they ever got it stuck in a tunnel?


Now that funny....laf.


----------

